# [SOLVED] Gamepads



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

There's a game named Pro Evolution Soccer that is mainly focused around playing it with gamepad, so I went to the local store to buy one and all the controllers there had numbers on those 4 buttons at the right side, instead of letters (like Y, A, X, B - the 4 buttons that PS3/XBOX controllers have). So I am wondering how do they work? Can I somehow make for example number 1 act as the Y key, number 2 as A key and such or it's automatically programmed like that, just they wanted to replace letters with numbers for lulz?

Here's a picture of such PC Gamepad that has numbers instead of XBOX/PS3 letters -










And this is an example of what I need (don't pay attention to logo or the fact that it's XBOX controller, pay attention to those 4 letters at the right side of the controller - Y, B, A, X) -


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Gamepads*

Hello,
in pro Evolution you can customize the controller button as you like
I think it should be in the launcher menu, just go by the order of the numbers and letters
eg:
4 = Y
3 = B
1 = X
2 = A


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Gamepads*

Thank you.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Gamepads*

Great, looks like this won't be easy after all (like always.. there simply ALWAYS are problems with almost everything I do on my PC, but I guess that's just for good since I learn a lot trying to fix those problems). Just bought a gamepad - Logitech Gamepad F310, this one has all those letters, just one problem - I set in PES 2011 the controls to "Type 1" which means that for example button X should be shoot, but instead it's short pass and Y acts as shoot - what's the reason for this mixup of controls? And instead of RB + left stick being sprint, it's start button + left stick, very weird.. Any ideas why? I had a small disc coming with this gamepad and I used it - everything installed fine.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Gamepads*

I guess PES has default controls for the XBOX 360 Controller
check your Gamepad and see if the "Y" on your controller is the "X" on the X360 controller
you should be able to customize the control as you please!
can't help you more than that, I played some of PES games but not on my PC so I remember that much!


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Gamepads*

Nop, the buttons are exactly the same as on XBOX controller. How can I "program" those buttons? It was stated on the packing thingy that you can, but can't find where.. the installation disc just installs the thing or whatever it does.


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Gamepads*

Gah, all I had to do was shut down my PC. Next time I started it up there was a new icon on the toolbar - Logitech Profiler. Just had to open it, put the switch behind my controller from X to D, then press Retry at the error and configurate PES 2011 settings, meh.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For future reference, always reboot after installing new hardware or drivers. This allows them to integrate properly into Windows.

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad you could solve your issue!
Enjoy your games with the gamepad!


----------



## Ricoks (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

